# Architect Willing to Work in Canada



## BlackFlower (Sep 4, 2018)

Hallo Friends,

I am an Architect willing to travel work in Canada And intiate my career out of middle east countries via student visa "Master degree". Would be honored if my friends give me thoughts/suggestions, Answering my inquiries about:

Job Market:

1. How is the job market for Architects in canada?
2. How much are the chances to get job once I finish my master degree?
3. Does it worth to head to Canada as an architect expat? and Expected salaries?
4. After graduation will I have license from the CACB syndicate?


the university and the degree:

1. Which degree Qualifies for the labour ". Architectural Diploma or Master degree is better for a foreigner" I heard Canadian offices prefer Canadian diploma.. 
2.Which universities Are better? And more accredited!! 
3.Which territory if better for being an architect.

Would be really great if you reply.

Danke.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

BlackFlower said:


> Hallo Friends,
> 
> I am an Architect willing to travel work in Canada And intiate my career out of middle east countries via student visa "Master degree".


What does that even mean?




> 1. How is the job market for Architects in canada?


Please learn some basic facts about Canada. It is the second largest country in the world so you cannot talk about the job market 'in Canada' because it will vary widely from one area to the next.




> 2. How much are the chances to get job once I finish my master degree?



A somewhat ridiculous question because there are so many different factors involved.




> 3. Does it worth to head to Canada as an architect expat?


What does that even mean?




> and Expected salaries?



Another question with too many variables.





> 4. After graduation will I have license from the CACB syndicate?



Syndicate?






> 1. Which degree Qualifies for the labour ". Architectural Diploma or Master degree is better for a foreigner"


What does that even mean?




> I heard Canadian offices prefer Canadian diploma..


It is not a diploma, it is a degree. They are not the same thing. And they will prefer Canadian ones, but many foreign ones are fine too. 




> 2.Which universities Are better?


Check the rankings yourself.




> And more accredited!!


All public universities in Canada are fully accredited. 





> 3.Which territory if better for being an architect.


I would say Northwest Territories first, Yukon second, Nunavut third.


----------



## BlackFlower (Sep 4, 2018)

colchar said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


colcher, thanks for your informative reply and i am sorry for being dump in my questions. 

Education in canada is so expensive and it's the only way for me to work there that's why i am inquiring "does it worth to work there and leaving my home country? salaries?unemployment percentage among graduates architects?" 

I am sorry for saying "diploma' and i know it's a "degree" but my priority is to compare between "master and diplome degree" which one more required in the job market?"

I googled the ranking of architectural universities before but iam asking friends here who are living actually there "which program will make me more qualified to work?"


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

BlackFlower said:


> I am sorry for saying "diploma' and i know it's a "degree" but my priority is to compare between "master and diplome degree" which one more required in the job market?"



By dimplome I assume you meant diploma? Regardless, there is no such thing as a diploma degree. They simply do not exist.





> I googled the ranking of architectural universities before but iam asking friends here who are living actually there "which program will make me more qualified to work?"



Living here does not mean people will have any clue about architecture programs. I am a professor and I don't have any idea about those programs!


----------

